# Middle names for Alexa!?



## kbf48

Me and my BF are pretty set on the name Alexa if it's a girl and then we can use Lexi for short! But i just cant think of a middle name to go with it and i want him/her to have one.

My BF doesnt like; jade, bay, marie, may, rose, fay, faith, iris or anything along those lines!? he's very fussy!

i'm trying to think of a name with 2 syllables to go with it, such as Coco! (that is an option at the moment but im not too keen really!)

The last name will be Conway if that helps! Thanks!


----------



## Ecologirl

Rae (but don't know if he has a thing with the rhyming too close to your surname), Grace, Jaya, Mia, Pippa, Piper, Scarlett, Violet?? Sorry i can't think of too many.


----------



## kbf48

thanks! he actually liked Ray, even though he doesnt like fay/may/bay! how weird!!


----------



## Ecologirl

kbf48 said:


> thanks! he actually liked Ray, even though he doesnt like fay/may/bay! how weird!!

Cool, well it's a start :winkwink:


----------



## 12.11.10

Alexa Adelaide 
Alexa Hope 
Alexa Clementine 
Alexa Pearl


----------



## shirlls

My cousins baby is Alexa Jane (I know Jane is very close to Jade but you said he liked Ray and not fay, may or bay so maybe... :) ).

Or what about...

Dawn
Louise
Kate
Caitlin
Claire
Joanne

xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Alexa Jessica Conway
Alexa Grace Conway
Alexa Sophie/Sophia Conway
Alexa Rachael Conway


----------



## kbf48

shirlls said:


> My cousins baby is Alexa Jane (I know Jane is very close to Jade but you said he liked Ray and not fay, may or bay so maybe... :) ).
> 
> Or what about...
> 
> Dawn
> Louise
> Kate
> Caitlin
> Claire
> Joanne
> 
> xx

 you were right! he said Alexa Jane was ok! i dont know how his brain works sometimes! lol! thanks! xx


----------



## kbf48

KiansMummy said:


> Alexa Jessica Conway
> Alexa Grace Conway
> Alexa Sophie/Sophia Conway
> Alexa Rachael Conway

jessica is a contender! thankyou! :)


----------



## jenmcn1

I love Alexa Rose or Alexa Faith


----------

